# Venom Blade vs. Agoniser



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been noticing a lot of things through out the forums. I am seeing a lot of people telling people to replace there Agonisers with Venom Blades. I understand the point difference. Overall, I would say the Venom Blades work better in many more situations than Agonisers. I am wondering two things. Do you agree with this assessment or is it more about which units you are using?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DrinCalhar said:


> I have been noticing a lot of things through out the forums. I am seeing a lot of people telling people to replace there Agonisers with Venom Blades. I understand the point difference. Overall, I would say the Venom Blades work better in many more situations than Agonisers. I am wondering two things. Do you agree with this assessment or is it more about which units you are using?


Depends what it is on.

On something like a Archon, i would rather spend the points on an Agonizer.
On something like a Hekatrix, i think i would rather go with a Venom Blade.
Sure, it doesn't ignore armour saves, but your getting almost double the number of wounds, plus its only 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

unit leaders, venom blade, its so cheap its hard to pass up, agonisers I'd only use on characters, since the higher number of attacks and no armour save makes up for the weakened poison effect.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Number of wounds on the assault, against Guard, Orks, Marines and Terminators respectively:

*Sybarite:*

1.72 - 1.11 - 0.55 - 0.27 - Venom Blade
1.33 - 1.00 - 1.00 - 0.66 - Agoniser

*Archon:*

2.59 - 2.77 - 1.11 - 0.55 - Venom Blade
2.00 - 2.00 - 2.00 - 1.33 - Agoniser

In an all comers list, I'll take the weapon that is *more* effective against two of the common army types while being a quarter of the price. It is also slightly better than half as good against MEQs, so point for point, the Venom Blade is twice as good as its cost should indicate.

Basically, unless I *know* that the character is going to be fighting Terminators, I'll use a Venom Blade and spend the 15 points I saved elsewhere.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

As always Sethis you produce the numbers and prove your point.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Further to Sethis' points above on the difference between the Agonizer & the venom blade assuming an Archon hitting on 3's with (6) attacks on the charge

Against anything with an armor save value of 5+ 6+ or no save at all, the venom blade outperforms the agonizer (93.8% / 97.6% / 99.2% to inflict 1+ wounds respectively against 91.2% with the agonizer)

An interesting note is that the venom blade actually outperforms against power armor with a 3+ or 4+ invulnerable save (chaplains, captains & veterans).


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

clever handle said:


> An interesting note is that the venom blade actually outperforms against power armor with a 3+ or 4+ invulnerable save (chaplains, captains & veterans).


Good point that I missed in my tactica, thanks!


----------

